# HDMI Problem Mitsubishi WD-65738



## Chrome_Locust1 (Jul 31, 2015)

I purchased a new Denon receiver today. I plugged the HDMI into my TV with nothing else hooked up to go through the initial setup procedure. The screen will turn black from the blue (its getting some sort of signal) and then just flashes the input that I'm on without ever displaying the content. It stays black and flickers the name of the input about once a second as if I'm plugging the cable in and out again. The screen never goes back to blue and never shows the image.  I plugged my PC into the same port with the same cable and it works fine. I plugged the receiver into my projector to make sure the receiver wasn't the problem and the setup menu pops up no problem.

I've tired different cables, different inputs on the TV, I've updated my firmware to the most recent release for the TV and nothing seems to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Have you tried connecting an input to the AVR and see if it connects properly to the TV? An external device may be all that it needs to sync properly.

Otherwise contact Denon. You've done all the basic troubleshooting that you can do. Not all devices work/work well together, but this has been continually getting better. I'd suspect some sort of conflict between the AVR and TV.


----------



## Chrome_Locust1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Got a hold of Denon. It was the most simple solution and I'm really still not sure why it worked. Unplugged both devices, plugged both back in. Turned TV on fist and then receiver. For some reason everything works fine now. I would have thought the several on and off cycles and the firmware update would have taken care of it, but apparently not.


----------



## Chrome_Locust1 (Jul 31, 2015)

I do have a new problem now however. When listening to music (or anything else for that matter) I get no output from the sub while using the computer. I can go to the speaker configurator and the sub will output if I click on it to produce a test tone, but not any other way. Any ideas? 

I have it configured for 7.1 in windows. All speakers respond appropriately when cycling through the test tones in Windows, but not when regular music is played.


----------



## Chrome_Locust1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Have tried changing windows to stereo mode. The receiver changes from 7.1 to stereo. I change it back to 7.1 in windows and the receiver confirms that I have switched to a 7.1 input at 192kHz, but still wont use the sub with the exception of the test tone.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

As you are using a digital connection, each channel is treated seperately. So for 7.1, there are 8 output audio streams. Stereo audio is 2 channels (front left and right). There is no sub channel. It would be a function of the AVR to use the sub but filtering bass from the stereo input. You may be able to change the audio mode to get the AVR to use the sub, but possibly not. This is because with digital inputs, the AVR is maintaining the audio as it is input.


----------



## Chrome_Locust1 (Jul 31, 2015)

Is there any way to force it to do so? With my previous 7.1 Onkyo receiver and using om optical connection it worked automatically. Just very frustrating that I basically can't listen to music now with my main source of music.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used that Denon, so I'm not sure. Were you using HDMI with the old AVR?

For optical or coaxial digital, it is likely possible. With HDMI things get difficult. HDMI is first and foremost a home video connection type.

Try changing the PC config to stereo. Otherwise, you will likely need to find something in the Denon config.


----------

